# clear flex hose won't stay extended



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey gang, I'm setting up a DC with three 4" outlets with my machines in a 'U' around it.

I purchased this 4" clear flex hose, but am finding it to be quite the pain to work with.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-10-Clear-Hose/T23415










It is quite stiff and difficult to expand, and snaps back to fully retracted as soon as released. My DC is on casters and the spring in the hoses is strong enough to drag it accross the floor. 

I can secure the DC, but am having difficulty getting the hose to stay in the orientation that I want it in. It's also a struggle to make up connections.

Any ideas out there?

I'm thinking of borrowing a heat gun from work and attempting to put a permanent set into some sections of the hose. But the clear PVC is not that thick, and I'm concerned I'll melt it.

Thanks in advance for any good ideas.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It sounds like your stretching the hose. It should lay out to the length needed and not be stretched.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hot water?*

Cut it to the rough length then tape and cap the end and pour in really hot water holding it so the "U" shape bottoms out. Maybe have a bucket or tub of hot water for the outside. Let the water soften the hose then pour it out without changing the shape and tape it off so it won't spring back. Worth a try and you won't melt the hose.  bill


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Use a hose clamp to secure the hose to the machine and a piece of string between the two sides near the U to hold the shape. If you are worried about the string cutting the hose than try something like a garden strap. It's quick and dirty but should work.


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

> It should lay out to the length needed and not be stretched.


If that's how this stuff was intended to be used, I completely misunderstood :blink: and the 20' of tube I purchased will only go 6' :sad:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

SSN Vet said:


> If that's how this stuff was intended to be used, I completely misunderstood :blink: and the 20' of tube I purchased will only go 6' :sad:



Then I'm confused. :laughing:

I have Flex hose not clear but my 20' piece is 20'. the flex part is that it's flexible not stretchable.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought a piece of 2 1/2" that was 40' i believe but when i got it it was only about 10 so yea some of it has to be strecthed.mine did stay long after i streched it out though


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

SSN Vet said:


> If that's how this stuff was intended to be used, I completely misunderstood :blink: and the 20' of tube I purchased will only go 6' :sad:


 the link you posted was for 4 x 10 foot
which did you buy?
big difference in 10 and 20


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

4" dia x 20' long

I'm cutting it up into sections, however....

whenever I bend it or stretch it, it immediately springs back into it's short and straight geometry, as soon as you let go.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*call Grizzly tech support*



SSN Vet said:


> 4" dia x 20' long
> 
> I'm cutting it up into sections, however....
> 
> whenever I bend it or stretch it, it immediately springs back into it's short and straight geometry, as soon as you let go.


somethin' ain't right :no:
It was sold as dust collector hose not a giant sling shot tube.
It would seem that it should NOT be collapsing on itself. May be defective or you have the wrong application. I have some heavy clear hose and it's the same length whether it's straight or curved. :blink: bill


----------



## Flyindiver (Jan 30, 2012)

*"Slinky" hose*

I feel your pain... After 20 years of shop vacs and an OLD ShopSmith dust collector I finally bought a 4" system from Jet. I thought it would be a piece of cake to hook up.... I have two different types of 4" expandable hose and both have more spring to retract than most tape measures. How can it be advertised as 10 or 20 feet long when it immediately retracts. I agree that each of my flex hoses will pull the dust collector. Somehow I did not envision spending more for hose and pipe than I did on the collector itself.... I will visit a plumbing distributor today and see what they have that will work. I would like to have something flexible somewhere in the system....


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I had the same problem, the way I solved it was: I clamped one end to a solid bench by using a pair of vise grips, after streaching it to it's full length I clamped the other end to something else (actually the garage door) I left it over night like that. The next day I was able to cut the lengths I needed. Life was much better. Good luck.
Randy


----------

